# i want to export from canada pine mushrooms to japan, and japan to canada cars



## canadadude

I guess I nailed the question right in the title

I would like to fly to japan, and go to the market and find buyer for pine mushrooms, In canada i have friends that will pick and ship the pines to me there... what kind of permission do i need for this, and what kind of rules are in place ?

Also i know most used cars sell at auction in Japan, I would however hope to find a camper vans in japan being sold by the owner at a low price and test in myself in Japan and export it to Canada.

If you can help me that would be great thanks !


----------

